

US Army picks up UK-made hoverbike for troop transport, surveillance - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/06/us-army-picks-up-uk-made-hoverbike-for-troop-transport-logistics-surveillance/

======
ansible
I don't see that a battery-powered device is going to have sufficient energy
density and turn-around time for military use. I suppose one option would be
to have a gas or kerosene powered generator instead of batteries.

